# Waiting for Ultrasound Results



## lexi731 (Dec 6, 2012)

Sometimes I feel like waiting is the worst part.

I finally had an ultrasound Wednesday morning and the ultrasound tech told me that it normally takes about a day to get results. I have online access to my medical records so I've been furiously checking to see if anything's posted. My dad told me that if anything WAS wrong with the ultrasound, they would have called me right away. He thinks that I must be fine since no one's called with the results and they aren't posted yet. I'm not as reassured by this. I'm pretty sure the tech was highlighting parts of my ultrasound with lines and arrows and I don't know if they always do that.

Am I crazy to be freaking out a little as I wait for the results since it's now been more than 48 hours? Any advice/stories of experience are greatly appreciated.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

It took 4 business days for me to get the results of my last ultrasound, if that helps.

During the procedure, the tech kept highlighting areas on the computer, going over the same areas multiple times, and saying "hmmmm" every few minutes or so. Freaked me out! Turns out I have multiple small nodules all over my thyroid (none large enough to be biopsied yet) and she usually saw patients with Graves, not Hashi's like me, so she was fascinated to see something different for a change! LOL.


----------



## lexi731 (Dec 6, 2012)

So just at about 6 tonight, they finally came through. I don't understand it though:



> FINDINGS:
> The right lobe measures 5.1 x 1.5 x 1.6 cm and demonstrates heterogeneous echotexture without discrete nodules. Benign-appearing lymph nodes are seen in the right neck. The left lobe measures 4.8 x 1.2 x 1.4 cm and also demonstrates heterogeneous echotexture. There is a discrete hypoechoic nodule in the mid to inferior pole with some internal vascularity measuring 6 x 3 x 7 mm. Benign-appearing subcentimeter lymph nodes are seen in the left neck.
> 
> IMPRESSION:
> ...


So I have a crappy thyroid and a nodule that is small. I have terribly high antibodies (>1000) so why do I feel like this is a bigger deal than they seem to think it is?
I think I need to stop googling the terms I don't understand because I find these results that seem to imply I need to do more than wait three months.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

when I got my first Ultra sound done.. it took a day and half to get them back... waiting sucks.

My anti bodies are high still and I have a small and they haven't checked me again yet and its more swollen before. I would call your dr and ask, but then again we always well me any way tend to worry its bigger than it actually is... I know how it goes tho.  hope you feel better...


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Heterogeneous echotexture refers to that classic "grape-like" appearance that thyroids of people who have Hashi's have. And, since that nodule is under a centimeter, it's usually not considered large enough to biopsy. But, given that it is solid and singular, keep a close eye on it. That's certainly suspicious.

I would imagine you feel so badly because those antibodies are so high.


----------



## lexi731 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks so much for reassuring me! Sometimes I just get the impression that my doctors don't really care as much as they should about my patient care. Example: I had to push for this ultrasound. 
It's so nice having people like you help me understand when my doctors don't take the time.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lexi731 said:


> Sometimes I feel like waiting is the worst part.
> 
> I finally had an ultrasound Wednesday morning and the ultrasound tech told me that it normally takes about a day to get results. I have online access to my medical records so I've been furiously checking to see if anything's posted. My dad told me that if anything WAS wrong with the ultrasound, they would have called me right away. He thinks that I must be fine since no one's called with the results and they aren't posted yet. I'm not as reassured by this. I'm pretty sure the tech was highlighting parts of my ultrasound with lines and arrows and I don't know if they always do that.
> 
> Am I crazy to be freaking out a little as I wait for the results since it's now been more than 48 hours? Any advice/stories of experience are greatly appreciated.


That's what dads do!!! You will probably know your results come Monday or Tuesday and I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Sending hugs,


----------

